# Does this seem strange?



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Do you mean you're looking on like k9data? Probably not too strange... k9data works on owner or breeder submissions, and I'd imagine whatever puppy mill your pup most likely came from isn't too interested in spending time doing that.

No judgment here... I know what its like to go against your better judgment and buy a puppy from a less than ideal situation. And I have no regrets with mine.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've noticed that the data changes on those sites too. Originally, I could find info on many in Sam's background. Now, they're no longer showing up. Same with a few in Ike's pedigree. The info was there when I was researching and gone now. Luckily for me, I saved it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Chances are the dogs behind him are BYB dogs, and are just not on K9data. You could add them


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

If you have the AKC name or registration number you can look up any dog on AKC's website to verify registration and DOB.
K9data is an open database and not an official registry so don't be surprised if you don't find certain dogs in it, that just means nobody has entered them yet.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Cool- I'll do that-- thanks!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

The AKC web site is cool. I created an account, easy to do, and then log in to it.
In manage my dogs, I added both dogs. Since I knew the number of pups in each
litter and the only number that changes in each litter's reg. # is the last number I
could also add all their litter mates (the ones who have sent in for akc reg.) getting
their akc names etc. Can't get the owners name or things like that but its nice knowing the other names in each litter and you can see what points/titles they are
going for plus their health clearances when they are sent into akc.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

fuzzbuzz said:


> The AKC web site is cool. I created an account, easy to do, and then log in to it.
> In manage my dogs, I added both dogs. Since I knew the number of pups in each
> litter and the only number that changes in each litter's reg. # is the last number I
> could also add all their litter mates (the ones who have sent in for akc reg.) getting
> ...


Sorry for pirating this thread. 
Can you do this because you are a breeder? I am an owner on the AKC site and I didn't think I had the capability. I believe I have Teddi's litter number on her papers that came from the breeder. I would LOVE to know if any of her sibs are registered, and if they breed again. She is a genetic nightmare, I would be interested to find out what I can.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

S-Dog's Mom said:


> Let me start by saying I got Simon from a Pet Store.
> 
> (I look at it as "rescuing him")
> 
> ...


 
It's not strange at all. Even dogs that are AKC registered will not show up anywhere online (except in the AKC database) if they have not either been entered into K9 Data by an owner or breeder or other interest party, or, competed in some sanctioned venue.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> Sorry for pirating this thread.
> Can you do this because you are a breeder? I am an owner on the AKC site and I didn't think I had the capability. I believe I have Teddi's litter number on her papers that came from the breeder. I would LOVE to know if any of her sibs are registered, and if they breed again. She is a genetic nightmare, I would be interested to find out what I can.


Nope, anyone can do it. You create an account on the AKC's website online store and you can look up any dog registered with AKC.
However, this only works with the individual registration number, not a litter registration. If you sent in for Teddi's individual registration, she will be in there.
You can look up littermates but not parents or offspring. Littermates have the same AKC number EXCEPT the last two digits. Change the last two digits and you can see if anyone else in the litter was registered (start with 01, then 02, etc). Parents and offspring have totally different AKC numbers so you can't tell from the number who they are. You CAN, however, buy an officially AKC pedigree of any registered dog. You can also buy a production history but that only tells you titled offspring of a particular dog.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> Nope, anyone can do it. You create an account on the AKC's website online store and you can look up any dog registered with AKC.
> However, this only works with the individual registration number, not a litter registration. If you sent in for Teddi's individual registration, she will be in there.
> You can look up littermates but not parents or offspring. Littermates have the same AKC number EXCEPT the last two digits. Change the last two digits and you can see if anyone else in the litter was registered (start with 01, then 02, etc). Parents and offspring have totally different AKC numbers so you can't tell from the number who they are. You CAN, however, buy an officially AKC pedigree of any registered dog. You can also buy a production history but that only tells you titled offspring of a particular dog.


Thanks! I will try this. I am dying to know if she has siblings and how they are. Now to remember my login on the AKC site LOL


----------

